
Shipwire - dillon
http://www.shipwire.com/
======
ballard
For someone ignorant of physical product businesses, can someone please
explain how this is better or different that existing logistics vendors?

~~~
joeblau
Which existing vendors are you speaking of? FBA?

~~~
ballard
I don't know, that's why I asked. What is FBA and how are they different from
Shipwire?

~~~
Alex12
This is a pretty useful write up comparing Shipwire to other services. Might
be helpful.

[http://davidseah.com/blog/2013/06/comparing-fullfillment-
by-...](http://davidseah.com/blog/2013/06/comparing-fullfillment-by-amazon-to-
shopify-shipwire/)

